

Are Lean Startups About to Change Management Science? - rhl
http://damdtchy.posterous.com/17948980

======
rhl
I wanted to share this blog post from a friend and entrepreneur, who was new
to the idea of Lean Startups (you should read Eric Ries's blog Startup Lessons
Learned here: <http://startuplessonslearned.com>). He attended the Paris
simulcast of the Startup Lessons Learned conference ten days ago, and this
very detailed and personal blog post is his first take on these ideas.

I think some of use are very familiar with this new frame of mind now, and may
have forgotten how powerful such ideas felt when we encountered them for the
first time. It's very, very exciting to see the potential of the lean approach
through his own eyes, and I wanted to share it with YC.

Do you think the impact of such ideas will be felt at the scale of the whole
startup industry, or even beyond? I wonder what the impact of this movement
will be on management science as a whole?

